# Rear spindle



## Jason William Garber (Oct 20, 2018)

I have a 2000 Nissan Pathfinder that have rear spindle issues. Looking to know if can weld wheel studs in. Pm me if have any help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What's the actual issue with the wheel studs?

Here's two video clips on replacing the studs:


----------

